# Reengineering طلب ضروري؟؟



## ملاااااك (4 نوفمبر 2009)

سلام عليكم 
أود ان اشارك في المنتدى وعندي طلب اتمنى ان تفيدوني فيه واكون لكم شاكرة ,,,
أدرس في الجامعة وتخصصي هو ادارة اعمال واخذت مقرر اختياري قضايا ادارية معاصرة وقد طلب مننا الدكتور أسايمنت في حدود اربع او 5 صفحات فقط عن Reengineering او إعادة بناء المؤسسات, عن::: (( خسرت شركة طيران السهم الذهبي لمنتجاتها ، فجلبت إستشاريين وخبراء لإعادة بناء الشركة)).. فدكتور طلب وضع تعريف واهداف ووو وانا معلوماتي قليلة خصوصا عن السهم الذهبي
وشكرا


----------



## gassan1 (11 ديسمبر 2009)

ان كنتي تبحثي عن ما كتب في الهندره فانا جاهز لتزويدك
ارجو افادتي


----------



## صناعي1 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t2895.html?highlight=%C7%E1%E5%E4%CF%D1%C9


----------

